# SeaWorld Orlando - Menus with Prices : Page 7 - Current 2019



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We just recently returned from a late April/early May trip that included SeaWorld Orlando, and while we were there  
While prices may change, this will give you a general idea of what was current as of April 25th and May 1st, 2016.
*
Others who have menu pictures, feel free to add to this thread as well!*



*Current menus and prices begin on page 5 in this thread

Many thanks to FLOIR for the help in reviving this thread!*


----------



## squirrel

Thank you!  So helpful in deciding if All-Day Dining is worth the cost.


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We just recently returned from a late April/early May trip that included SeaWorld Orlando, and while we were there, we took photos of many of the restaurant menus so they could be posted here for planning purposes. While prices may change, this will give you a general idea of what was current as of April 25th and May 1st, 2016.



Hi Gina!  You guys didn't go to Voyagers Smokehouse this trip?


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina!  You guys didn't go to Voyagers Smokehouse this trip?



We gave Voyagers a pass this time so we could try out the Expedition Cafe.    I hope someone else will be visiting sometime soon and can add some of the menus that I missed (I also have Manta Soft Serve's menu to post, as well as the one from Terrace BBQ,, but I just haven't sorted through my photos that far yet).

We are back in October and will try to update this thread again on that visit, including anything that doesn't get posted during that time (like Voyagers.....and the menu from the pass member lounge).


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ooh!  I think Expedition Cafe is new on the plan since the last time we did the All Day Dining.  It looks delicious!


----------



## Princess Melody

Is dessert no longer included in the all day dining plan?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> Ooh!  I think Expedition Cafe is new on the plan since the last time we did the All Day Dining.  It looks delicious!



I really liked it, and so did Jake.....I ordered from the Asian menu, Jake ordered Italian. 

Steve had the fried chicken platter from the American station, and it was a bust.  Definitely not the same meal quality as we had from the other two stations.  Overcooked, meatless chicken pieces and cold potatoes and gravy.  That entree was very disappointing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Princess Melody said:


> Is dessert no longer included in the all day dining plan?



Dessert is still included (as your "side"), and is pretty standard across the board:  generally things like fruit cups, cookies, cake (chocolate or carrot), and pudding cups.  If you don't want dessert, your side entitlement can also be used for a salad, pickle, fries, and other similar items.  The options do vary slightly depending on which restaurant you are at.


----------



## eyehartdisney

I'll be there tomorrow, I'll grab some photos. Hopefully I'll be there in time to take pics of the breakfast selection, I wouldn't hold my breath, though


----------



## daughtryfan114

I had read somewhere that if you have the DP that snacks from carts are BOGO? Is this true?


----------



## FLOIR

daughtryfan114 said:


> I had read somewhere that if you have the DP that snacks from carts are BOGO? Is this true?



That was a limited time offer that expired last year. While it may be brought back at some point I would be surprised if it was brought back during summer.


----------



## Princess Melody

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Dessert is still included (as your "side"), and is pretty standard across the board:  generally things like fruit cups, cookies, cake (chocolate or carrot), and pudding cups.  If you don't want dessert, your side entitlement can also be used for a salad, pickle, fries, and other similar items.  The options do vary slightly depending on which restaurant you are at.



Thanks! Sadly I don't think the all day dining is really a good value at all anymore unless you are a really big eater. I don't like that you have to choose between a side or (limited to what the restaurant serves) dessert unless you are eating somewhere where food automatically comes with a side like a burger and fry platter. Kid's meals run $7-$8 so for a kid to have lunch plus dinner that seems cheaper to just get 2 meals out of pocket vs pay $19.99. It also appears kids only get one side now & no dessert with their meal whether on the plan or not whereas it used to include 2 sides plus an adult dessert. As an adult I typically spend $15 average for the platter (one of the bigger meal choices at SW) and drink at Spice Mill so $15 lunch plus $15 dinner still ends up being less money. Sigh, I guess I'm just remembering the days (less than 2 yrs ago!) when I'd get my daughter the all day kid's dining & it was $14.99 and included a kid's meal entree plus any 2 sides of their choice (adult sides subbed if you ask) and a dessert. Getting it was a no brainer. Adult version was basically the same deal but $19.99 or $24.99 depending on the season. Breakfast was very limited but still included. In two years the amount of food has gone down & price has gone up a lot!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Princess Melody said:


> Thanks! Sadly I don't think the all day dining is really a good value at all anymore unless you are a really big eater. I don't like that you have to choose between a side or (limited to what the restaurant serves) dessert unless you are eating somewhere where food automatically comes with a side like a burger and fry platter. Kid's meals run $7-$8 so for a kid to have lunch plus dinner that seems cheaper to just get 2 meals out of pocket vs pay $19.99. It also appears kids only get one side now & no dessert with their meal whether on the plan or not whereas it used to include 2 sides plus an adult dessert. As an adult I typically spend $15 average for the platter (one of the bigger meal choices at SW) and drink at Spice Mill so $15 lunch plus $15 dinner still ends up being less money. Sigh, I guess I'm just remembering the days (less than 2 yrs ago!) when I'd get my daughter the all day kid's dining & it was $14.99 and included a kid's meal entree plus any 2 sides of their choice (adult sides subbed if you ask) and a dessert. Getting it was a no brainer. Adult version was basically the same deal but $19.99 or $24.99 depending on the season. Breakfast was very limited but still included. In two years the amount of food has gone down & price has gone up a lot!



I know we certainly got our value's worth.

My son (an adult) ate the following on our visit:

A double cheeseburger platter from Spice Mill - $11.99
The Emperor's pasta platter from Expedition Cafe - $11.99
Pepperoni pizza from Seaport Pizza - $7.69
Cookies twice - I can't remember the price, but let's say $2.99 each (which is probably a low estimate)
At least 5 bottles of Dasani water throughout the day - $2.99 each, I think?
A muffin and milk from Seafire Grill for breakfast - again, unsure of the price, but at least $2.49 for each

That's $57.58 in food items, with some estimates lower than what I think the actual prices were and a guess on the number of waters he drank....there very well could have been more.  We paid $31.49 for the plan with the passmember discount.   Just for him alone, we saved $26.09.....and he had the freedom to eat whenever he wanted, with nothing extra out of pocket.  This was a day where we arrived at park opening (9 am) and ate breakfast, lunch and dinner before the park closed at 7 pm (many nights, such as during the summer, there would be an additional 2 hours of park time in which to maximize the plan entitlements even more).

Even for me, a much lighter eater, the number broke down to this:

A pulled pork platter at Spice Mill - $10.79
Chocolate cake at Spice Mill - $3.99 (a guess....could be higher, wasn't any lower)
The orange chicken and fried rice platter at Expedition Cafe - $11.49
Cookies at Expedition Cafe - $2.99-ish
2 lemonades - $2.99 each?
At least 3 bottles of Dasani water - $2.99 each?
Strawberries, a muffin and a milk at Seafire Grill for breakfast....let's estimate $7.50 for that

My total:  $51.71 for three meals and beverages for the day.  I skipped having anything at the boys' mid-day pizza break and STILL came out more than $20 ahead of what we would have paid out of pocket.

I think most people who buy the all day dining plant to maximize the use of their entitlements.  I can't imagine that SeaWorld could sell it for much less and still make a decent profit.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Breakfast seems to have gone down hill big time!  What can you get now?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Pinkgirl said:


> Breakfast seems to have gone down him big time!  What can you get now?



Just continental offerings:  various flavours of muffins, fruit danishes, croissants, fruit (cups of strawberries or oranges), pre-packaged cereals, and beverages.


----------



## Inhislove

Does anyone have recent first hand experience of all day dining with kids? Do you get a side/dessert or not?
In April 2016, at least 3 food venues said my kids would get to choose their own fruit with a kids meal if we bought them a band.

It wouldn't be worth it without the extra side/dessert, which isn't listed as part of their meals on the menu.


----------



## RabFlmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Seafire Grille *(a dining plan participant):



Was in Sea Fire yesterday.....prices for fajitas was $12.99 for all 3 types of meat They have raised price $1 so other places may have gone up a little for the summer too.   Also ate at Voyagers.....beef brisket platter is $13.99.


----------



## Princess Melody

Inhislove said:


> Does anyone have recent first hand experience of all day dining with kids? Do you get a side/dessert or not?
> In April 2016, at least 3 food venues said my kids would get to choose their own fruit with a kids meal if we bought them a band.
> 
> It wouldn't be worth it without the extra side/dessert, which isn't listed as part of their meals on the menu.



I don't buy my daughter a band when we go to SW & without the band she has been allowed to get fruit at some places but it is not consistent. She doesn't eat baby carrots so I always ask if there is anything else she can get instead & sometimes they say no, sometimes they say choose any adult side (she always picks fruit). I've had the most luck with this at the BBQ place that used to be the pizza/pasta place & has the passholder lounge attached to it (sorry I'm not good with names). I do wish they were more consistent with whether or not this is allowed.


----------



## RabFlmom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We gave Voyagers a pass this time so we could try out the Expedition Cafe.    I hope someone else will be visiting sometime soon and can add some of the menus that I missed (I also have Manta Soft Serve's menu to post, as well as the one from Terrace BBQ,, but I just haven't sorted through my photos that far yet).
> 
> We are back in October and will try to update this thread again on that visit, including anything that doesn't get posted during that time (like Voyagers.....and the menu from the pass member lounge).




oops my other post was not there a minute ago so thought I didn't finish it and didn't post it Saturday.


----------



## georgina

No fair posting that brownie sundae!  It takes up my whole screen and is making me very hungry!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

georgina said:


> No fair posting that brownie sundae!  It takes up my whole screen and is making me very hungry!



Sorry about that .   Would it make things better or worse to know it was ridiculously delicious?


----------



## georgina

We're doing Discovery Cove and will have several days for Seaworld and Aquatica, so I may be eating more than one of those brownie sundaes!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

georgina said:


> We're doing Discovery Cove and will have several days for Seaworld and Aquatica, so I may be eating more than one of those brownie sundaes!



Just in case you weren't aware.....you get to keep the bowl .  It's adorable and I use it ALL the time at home!  We'll be buying another sundae on our next trip just so we have his & hers Shamu bowls here at the house.  Well, and because the ice cream is awesome too .


----------



## coasternut22

Which restaurants are available at park open for All Day Dining, and which restaurants close the latest before park closing?  Thanks


----------



## FLOIR

Terrace BBQ is now closed. They have a wall around the serving area, so it does not appear to be just a day or two closure. Not sure if they are remodeling or what - but the middle of summer seems to be an odd time to do that.

The Terrace Bar is still open and seems to be serving more food items. The Pass Member Lounge is also still open.


----------



## yankebabie

We are going to Seaworld in sept. We bought our tix online when they had the free dine all day promo. Can you tell me exactly how this meal plan works. I know they said something about being able to get something every hour. Is that just meals or snacks & drinks too. Can you get a snack & a drink together? Help


----------



## squirrel

yankebabie said:


> We are going to Seaworld in sept. We bought our tix online when they had the free dine all day promo. Can you tell me exactly how this meal plan works. I know they said something about being able to get something every hour. Is that just meals or snacks & drinks too. Can you get a snack & a drink together? Help


Each hour you can get a drink, entree and a snack.  You can get all 3 or just one or two items.

When did you get the promo and what was the deal for the all-day dinning?


----------



## yankebabie

Got promo on 7/7 . And it was buy a one day adult ticket on line & get one day of all day dining


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

squirrel said:


> Each hour you can get a drink, entree and a snack.  You can get all 3 or just one or two items.
> *
> When did you get the promo and what was the deal for the all-day dinning?*



SeaWorld's website is offering (until September 5th) a ticket that includes admission and all-day dining for $89.99:

https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/Book-Online/Tickets/AllTicketsTourists


----------



## squirrel

Thanks, doesn't work for my niece or myself.  I bought the AP with Aquatica bonus and I'm getting a 14-day Orlando Flex Ticket for my niece.


----------



## JenLanDisney

Thank you, Gina, for posting the pictures and identifying the participating locations.
This is very helpful!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JenLanDisney said:


> Thank you, Gina, for posting the pictures and identifying the participating locations.
> This is very helpful!



You are most welcome  .  I will try and get the remainder of the dining locations (Voyagers, Captain Pete's, etc.) when we are there in October.


----------



## ktate82

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> SeaWorld's website is offering (until September 5th) a ticket that includes admission and all-day dining for $89.99:
> 
> https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/Book-Online/Tickets/AllTicketsTourists



So do you have to buy and use the ticket before Sept 5 or just buy it?  We are going in late September/early October, and for us, this would be great.  But I don't want to buy tickets if we can't use them.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

ktate82 said:


> So do you have to buy and use the ticket before Sept 5 or just buy it?  We are going in late September/early October, and for us, this would be great.  But I don't want to buy tickets if we can't use them.



The fine print (listed under the heading of "Offer Details") states:

Price does not include parking, taxes or service fees. Price and savings based on single-day admission tickets to SeaWorld Orlando and price of All-Day Dining. *Valid 365 days from date of purchase during regularly scheduled operating hours.* Taxes and service fees not included. This ticket is non-transferable, non-refundable, not for resale, void if altered, will not be replaced if lost or stolen and may be confiscated without restitution for misuse. This offer is not to be combined with any other special offers or discounts. Offer subject to change without notice. The eTicket must be purchased and presented prior to arrival. *Offer ends 9/5/16.
*
https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/book-online/adventure/tickets?ticket=2


----------



## ktate82

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The fine print (listed under the heading of "Offer Details") states:
> 
> Price does not include parking, taxes or service fees. Price and savings based on single-day admission tickets to SeaWorld Orlando and price of All-Day Dining. *Valid 365 days from date of purchase during regularly scheduled operating hours.* Taxes and service fees not included. This ticket is non-transferable, non-refundable, not for resale, void if altered, will not be replaced if lost or stolen and may be confiscated without restitution for misuse. This offer is not to be combined with any other special offers or discounts. Offer subject to change without notice. The eTicket must be purchased and presented prior to arrival. *Offer ends 9/5/16.
> *
> https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/book-online/adventure/tickets?ticket=2



Thanks!  I missed the valid 365 days part.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Just compared this deal (89 including free dining) to the regular 35$ All day dining plan.  I see they left out a few restaurants in the ticket deal one.   Here's what it says on the ticket deal page. 

1 Park + Eat Free All Day $89


Play at SeaWorld® Orlando and eat FREE all day!
Offer ends 9/5/16.



$89.00 per Guest (Ages 3 +)
Advance purchase only. Discount not available at park.

Offer Details

Online Exclusive! Play at SeaWorld® Orlando and eat and drink FREE with an All Day Dining Deal.

* Ticket valid for one day admission to SeaWorld Orlando. 
* All-Day Dining voucher only redeemable for one day visit. 
* eTicket allows you to print at home and go straight to the park entrance. 
* To receive your wristband for the All-Day Dining Deal, bring your eTicket dining ticket to an attendant at the Information and Reservation Counter, located just inside the main entrance. 
* Participating restaurants may vary. 

All-Day Dining Deal info:
Are you ready for an all day dining experience full of great food, fun, and entertainment? This one day All-Day Dining Deal is where you and your family can enjoy all of your favorite foods from your favorite restaurants. This convenient, all-you-care-to-eat deal allows you to eat around SeaWorld at tons of restaurants locations all day until the published closing time. *Seaport Pizza, Captain Pete’s, The Spice Mill, Seafire Inn, and Mango Joe's.* ADULT wristbands (Ages 10+) valid for 1 entree (excluding Baby Back Ribs), 1 side OR 1 dessert, 1 regular sized non-alcoholic beverage (excluding Naked Juice) each time through the line.
CHILD wristbands (Ages 3-9) valid for Kids Meals only at participating restaurants. 
Price does not include parking, taxes or service fees. Price and savings based on single-day admission tickets to SeaWorld Orlando and price of All-Day Dining. Valid 365 days from date of purchase during regularly scheduled operating hours. Taxes and service fees not included. This ticket is non-transferable, non-refundable, not for resale, void if altered, will not be replaced if lost or stolen and may be confiscated without restitution for misuse. This offer is not to be combined with any other special offers or discounts. Offer subject to change without notice. The eTicket must be purchased and presented prior to arrival. Offer ends 9/5/16.

------
The 35$ all day dining add on
* Special Offers
* Restrictions



Are you ready for an all day dining experience full of great food, fun and entertainment? Pay once and dine all day!* This All-Day Dining Deal is where you and your family can enjoy all of your favorite foods from your favorite restaurants! This convenient dining deal allows you to eat around SeaWorld® at participating restaurant locations as often as once every hour until the published closing time.

Participating restaurants: 

* Voyager’s Smokehouse (excluding Baby Back Ribs and the Sampler/Combo/Brisket Platters)
* Expedition Café
* Seaport Pizza
* Captain Pete’s Island Treats
* The Spice Mill
* Seafire Grill,
* Mango Joe’s®


Adult from $34.99 l Child (ages 3-9) from $19.99
* All Day Dining Deal is for a single person and is non-transferable


----------



## FoundMyPrince

We visited Sea World last week (August 4, 2016).  Bought tickets online for $69 each and the All Day Dining for an additional $20.  This was well worth the price for our family.  We had lunch and dinner, along with multiple bottles of water and icees.  When we had water or the icees we just showed the Sea World employee our wrist bands - they weren't scanned.


----------



## ktate82

GiggleGoddess said:


> Just compared this deal (89 including free dining) to the regular 35$ All day dining plan.  I see they left out a few restaurants in the ticket deal one.   Here's what it says on the ticket deal page.
> 
> 1 Park + Eat Free All Day $89
> 
> 
> Play at SeaWorld® Orlando and eat FREE all day!
> Offer ends 9/5/16.
> 
> 
> 
> $89.00 per Guest (Ages 3 +)
> Advance purchase only. Discount not available at park.
> 
> Offer Details
> 
> Online Exclusive! Play at SeaWorld® Orlando and eat and drink FREE with an All Day Dining Deal.
> 
> * Ticket valid for one day admission to SeaWorld Orlando.
> * All-Day Dining voucher only redeemable for one day visit.
> * eTicket allows you to print at home and go straight to the park entrance.
> * To receive your wristband for the All-Day Dining Deal, bring your eTicket dining ticket to an attendant at the Information and Reservation Counter, located just inside the main entrance.
> * Participating restaurants may vary.
> 
> All-Day Dining Deal info:
> Are you ready for an all day dining experience full of great food, fun, and entertainment? This one day All-Day Dining Deal is where you and your family can enjoy all of your favorite foods from your favorite restaurants. This convenient, all-you-care-to-eat deal allows you to eat around SeaWorld at tons of restaurants locations all day until the published closing time. *Seaport Pizza, Captain Pete’s, The Spice Mill, Seafire Inn, and Mango Joe's.* ADULT wristbands (Ages 10+) valid for 1 entree (excluding Baby Back Ribs), 1 side OR 1 dessert, 1 regular sized non-alcoholic beverage (excluding Naked Juice) each time through the line.
> CHILD wristbands (Ages 3-9) valid for Kids Meals only at participating restaurants.
> Price does not include parking, taxes or service fees. Price and savings based on single-day admission tickets to SeaWorld Orlando and price of All-Day Dining. Valid 365 days from date of purchase during regularly scheduled operating hours. Taxes and service fees not included. This ticket is non-transferable, non-refundable, not for resale, void if altered, will not be replaced if lost or stolen and may be confiscated without restitution for misuse. This offer is not to be combined with any other special offers or discounts. Offer subject to change without notice. The eTicket must be purchased and presented prior to arrival. Offer ends 9/5/16.
> 
> ------
> The 35$ all day dining add on
> * Special Offers
> * Restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ready for an all day dining experience full of great food, fun and entertainment? Pay once and dine all day!* This All-Day Dining Deal is where you and your family can enjoy all of your favorite foods from your favorite restaurants! This convenient dining deal allows you to eat around SeaWorld® at participating restaurant locations as often as once every hour until the published closing time.
> 
> Participating restaurants:
> 
> * Voyager’s Smokehouse (excluding Baby Back Ribs and the Sampler/Combo/Brisket Platters)
> * Expedition Café
> * Seaport Pizza
> * Captain Pete’s Island Treats
> * The Spice Mill
> * Seafire Grill,
> * Mango Joe’s®
> 
> 
> Adult from $34.99 l Child (ages 3-9) from $19.99
> * All Day Dining Deal is for a single person and is non-transferable




Thanks for that!  I was thinking when we were there a few years ago that Voyager's Smokehouse was included (loved the corn on the cob there!), and I was disappointed to see it wasn't listed in the ticket deal.  I thought they just took it off the meal plan, but I guess they did it just for the ticket deal.


----------



## KornBred

Thanks to Gina for the pics. I am using them to plan my meals and my route so I can try a little of everything. My Mom and I are going last week of August, first week of September sometime. That is the main park she wanted to hit and my wife really doesn't like SeaWorld so this will be a good chance to spend time with her while my wife ditches me for a day to do anything she wants at WDW. HA HA. I will try to get pictures of the restaurants you don't have yet and post them when I get down there. Our stay is August 27th to September 3rd, so sometime in between those dates. I am getting excited about going and thanks to this thread am definitely getting a Shamu ice cream bowl. And a refill cup, I am huge and drink a lot.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

A new menu for the Passmember Lounge has been posted.  If anyone has prices to add to this, please feel free to share:

https://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/passmembers/lounge

*Exclusive Pass Member Lounge Menu*

*Mile-High Corned Beef Sandwich*
Our signature corned beef with swiss cheese on marble rye with stone ground mustard & kettle chips

*Herb Roasted Turkey Sandwich*
Sliced thin and piled high on a fresh baguette with lettuce, tomato, muenster cheese served with kettle chips

*Smokehouse Brisket Mac & Cheese*

*Classic Chef Salad *
Fresh greens, turkey, ham, cheese, cucumbers, green peppers, sweet red onions and marinated tomatoes

*Snack Selection*


*Chili pie:* Corn chips topped with chili,cheese, and shredded lettuce
*Chips served with salsa or hummus*
*Mini cinnamon doughnuts*
*
Kids Selection (for ages 3-9)*


*Choose A Meal:*
Macaroni & cheese or garden salad

*Enjoy with a Side:*
Baby carrots or kettle chips

*Choose A Drink:*
100% juice or milk (white, chocolate, strawberry)

*Bottled Beer*
Budweiser®, Bud Light®, Michelob Ultra®, Miller Light®, Coors Light®, Yuengling®, Corona®, Bud Light Lime®, Heineken® 

*Wine*
Pinot Grigio, Cabernet, White Zinfandel

*Beverages*
Iced Tea
Hot Coffee
Hot Tea
Bottled Water


----------



## FLOIR

*Mile-High Corned Beef Sandwich *$10.99

*Herb Roasted Turkey Sandwich* $10.79

*Smokehouse Brisket Mac & Cheese *$8.99

*Classic Chef Salad *$8.49

*Snack Selection *$4.99

*Kids Selection (for ages 3-9) *$6.99

Prices effective as of Aug 18 2016
*
*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

FLOIR said:


> *Mile-High Corned Beef Sandwich *$10.99
> 
> *Herb Roasted Turkey Sandwich* $10.79
> 
> *Smokehouse Brisket Mac & Cheese *$8.99
> 
> *Classic Chef Salad *$8.49
> 
> *Snack Selection *$4.99
> 
> *Kids Selection (for ages 3-9) *$6.99
> 
> Prices effective as of Aug 18 2016



Awesome!  Thank you!

I will be trying that Smokehouse Brisket Mac & Cheese in October, I can guarantee you that.  Diet, be damned  .


----------



## PSPvisitor

Spoke to SeaWorld reservations today (8/29/16).  The pop-up menu that describes the Ticket/All Day Dining package inadvertently omitted the names of Expedition Cafe and Voyager's Smokehouse from the list of participating restaurants.  I was put on hold for several minutes (willingly) while they tracked down the info.  They were shocked at the omission, and are working to fix it.  He clearly stated that there was no intent to create a separate downgraded All Day Dining option with the combo ticket.  

It's obvious that they intended for Voyager's to be on the list, as they mention the Baby Back Rib exclusion, and Voyager's is the only place that offers that item.  So, it seems that the online ticket combo deal includes the normal 7 locations that are listed on the website under the All Day Dining.  

Side note, AAA seems to have a similar admission/All Day Dining ticket, that does NOT seem to have the "purchase by 9/5/2016" deadline, but do check for yourself in case I missed some detail.


----------



## KornBred

OK. Back to bizness. I am tired and full, but I gots the pics. Enjoy.

*Voyager's Smokehouse
  

 *


----------



## KornBred

*Voyager's Snacks

  *


----------



## KornBred

*Terrace Bar
*


----------



## KornBred

And just to remind everyone who forgot or missed the first post about this item:





*AND IT WAS DELICOUS!! HA HA HA!!! *


----------



## KornBred

*Captain Pete's Island Hot Dogs

 

 *


----------



## KornBred

*Cypress Bakery

 

 *


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thanks, @KornBred  for the awesome pictures and updates!


----------



## maryj11

We will be going to Sea World next July, first time in a very long time. Thanks for all the great information everyone. I was wondering about the dining plan so this thread has helped.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

@macraven ... can this thread be made a sticky?


----------



## georgina

KornBred said:


> And just to remind everyone who forgot or missed the first post about this item:
> 
> View attachment 191425
> 
> *AND IT WAS DELICOUS!! HA HA HA!!! *



Got mine today!  Had to wait until the Manta Soft serve place opened at noon to get it.


----------



## muffyn

can you only get drinks   (on the all day plan) at only the designated restaurants? who offers slusies?
is breakfast only at seafire grill?
anyone have a menu for captain petes ?
anyone have photos or a list of side's or deserts at the all day plan restuaurants? ( i saw the list of sides for mango joes)


----------



## krispom8

Hello, everyone.  I have a couple questions that I am hoping someone may be able to answer.  My husband & I are planning to visit Sea World over Christmas break.  There is a buy one get one dining plan offer currently.  My question is- do all of the restaurants with the plan serve alcohol, or are there some that do not (we were hoping there would be at least one that doesn't).  Also, are you required to dine in with the plan, or can you purchase & take your food to go?  

By the way, that ice cream picture looked delicious; is that included with the dining plan?

Thanks for any & all help that you can give.  I appreciate the forum; it has already answered a lot of questions I had previously.


----------



## Valeriems1

Does anyone know if you can still go through the line and get bottled water?  Also it looks like Terrace bar is now an all day dine participant, does that include the turkey leg?


----------



## muffyn

Valeriems1 said:


> Does anyone know if you can still go through the line and get bottled water?  Also it looks like Terrace bar is now an all day dine participant, does that include the turkey leg?




hi i just called seaworld
Terrace bar is not on the dining plan. & it is the only one that has turkey legs
beverages including water is unlimited. you don't have to wait the hour between meals.


----------



## Valeriems1

muffyn said:


> hi i just called seaworld
> Terrace bar is not on the dining plan. & it is the only one that has turkey legs
> beverages including water is unlimited. you don't have to wait the hour between meals.



Thanks so much!


----------



## macraven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @macraven ... can this thread be made a sticky?


_If i can't get the links for the menus, probably can make this a sticky.

Trying to create a new sticky for all menus of SeaWorld and Discovery Cove.

Working on keeping all menus in order and conversations after that  so the new sticky has direct info when you first read it following with conversation that has explanations and tips.
Will be including the dates of all info in the sticky so when i update menus and costs, it will stay accurate for readers seeking info for their trips._


----------



## RabFlmom

Food prices have gone up.  Was there March 2016 and went last weekend.  Voyagers platters are $2-$3 more this trip.  The beef brisket(4 slices) some fries and a roll were $15.99.   A soda was either $3.89 .  I checked price for fajitas at Sea Fire and the cheapest, if I remember correctly were $12.99.


----------



## macraven

Thank you for posting that
Much needed


Since I am trying to set up a new menu sticky, your info is appreciated


----------



## RabFlmom

Was there for another concert Saturday.  Kids meals are around 6.99 cheeseburger and pulled pork BBQ were 10.59 at Spice Mill. We should have bought the $79 deal for the year but we usually don't eat there every time we go now.  Heading back in 3 weeks for another concert, though.   I never think of taking pictures because I have no idea to post them on here.


----------



## richkorn

muffyn said:


> hi i just called seaworld
> Terrace bar is not on the dining plan. & it is the only one that has turkey legs
> beverages including water is unlimited. you don't have to wait the hour between meals.




This is latest AAA deal for 1 Day ticket + All Day Dine $95.99. They list Terrace Cafe also but that is wrong. Same deal on SeaWorld site is currently $99.99.


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Jumping on an older thread to ask about the timing of the dining plan- in some pictures (and wording) it mentioned once every hour.   On some info from Sea World it also says "each time through the line" and unlimited visits.   Just wanted to check to see what is actually correct.   The menu pictures were very helpful!


----------



## FLOIR

Sea Harbor Soft Serve menu as of July 2017


----------



## macraven

_with those that have used photo bucket, not many are keeping it as it now costs $400 a year.

some are now using smug mug at the cost of $40 per year and it comes with service techs.

for those that are not continuing with pb, you will see the message as picture is not viewable anymore

have deleted the posts where photo bucket has blocked the pictures.
will be easier for viewers to see what we do have listed in the thread._


----------



## macraven

_I am keeping this as a sticky but have not had any recent menus for this year with the exception of FLOIR's posting.


If you have menus or pictures for 2017, they are very welcomed on this sticky_


----------



## AJ1983

I am heading there in September, will try to get some snapshots of currenr menus


----------



## macraven

AJ1983 said:


> I am heading there in September, will try to get some snapshots of currenr menus






_Wonderful and many thanks for your offer !!_


----------



## FLOIR

Spice Mill menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Spice Mill kids menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Fry Cone menu as of July 2017 (this is the little window right outside Voyagers, it has changed menus several times)


----------



## FLOIR

Voyager's menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Voyagers kids menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Seafire menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Shark Underwater Grill menu as of July 2017 (sorry for potato quality)


----------



## FLOIR

Shark Underwater Grill kids menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Macraven and/or Gina - since this sticky will (hopefully) get updated with menus on a regular basis what do you think about changing the name to get rid of the "(as of spring 2016)" portion and just leave the rest of it? That way people don't see the date and ignore the thread thinking it is outdated?


----------



## macraven

_Thank you for the suggestions 

As the moderator, I can make the changes you mentioned 

I will work on that this week_


----------



## FLOIR

Shamu Snacks menu as of July 2017 (this is the food place attached to Shamu Stadium) -


----------



## FLOIR

Mango Joe's menu as of July 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Captain Pete's menu as of August 2017


----------



## FLOIR

All Day Dining as of August 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Expedition Café menu as of August 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Seaport Pizza menu as of August 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Seaport Market menu as of August 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Pretzel Kitchen menu as of August 2017


----------



## FLOIR

Cypress Bakery menu (mostly the Starbucks portion) as of August 2017


----------



## jillyb

FLOIR said:


> Voyager's menu as of July 2017
> 
> View attachment 258293



Is the Voyagers Sampler (chicken, spare ribs and beef brisket) large enough to share between 3 people (1 adult and 2 teen girls)?


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Does everyone in your party have to purchase this?


----------



## FLOIR

jillyb said:


> Is the Voyagers Sampler (chicken, spare ribs and beef brisket) large enough to share between 3 people (1 adult and 2 teen girls)?



If all 3 people are lighter eaters -or- if you maybe pair it with dessert or a salad it might be enough. Guess the other question would be - would you be snacking all day and this would be the main (shared) food or would this be the one meal / food item any of you buy while in the park.


----------



## FLOIR

Disney_Princess83 said:


> Does everyone in your party have to purchase this?



If you are talking about the all day dine - no, not everyone in the party has to buy it. However, only the person buying can use it, sharing is prohibited.


----------



## Disney_Princess83

FLOIR said:


> If you are talking about the all day dine - no, not everyone in the party has to buy it. However, only the person buying can use it, sharing is prohibited.



I assumed about the sharing. It's just some people in our party eat far more than others. For some people, it would be worth it, for others they would end up paying more than they would if they just paid out of pocket.


----------



## FLOIR

Sharks Underwater Grill menu with prices as of Aug 2017 (could not decide which picture was "less poor" so uploaded both) -


----------



## FLOIR

Flamecraft Bar beer menu as of mid Aug 2017 -


----------



## macraven

_You again for sharing current info

Every reader appreciates this_


----------



## FLOIR

I just checked Flamecraft Bar - the menu posted above for mid august 2017 is still valid. There have been no changes there.


----------



## sersee05

Does Sharks have a kids menu?


----------



## FLOIR

sersee05 said:


> Does Sharks have a kids menu?



They do - I will try and get a picture of it next time I am there. If I remember correctly they have the usual hot dog and chicken tenders, along with fish and maybe a few other items. I have never had anyone order from it so my memory may be failing, but they definitely do have one.


----------



## purple hippo

Can you get a Churro as a snack on the dining plan?  Churros are on my son's list of must have while we are on vacation.


----------



## serene56

purple hippo said:


> Can you get a Churro as a snack on the dining plan?  Churros are on my son's list of must have while we are on vacation.




Id like to know too.    As when the big kids go on a ride can i take the littles to go get a snack while on the plan


----------



## ktate82

We haven't been to Seaworld in about 5 years.  When we went, we were able to get a drink and snacks from the quick service place (like fruit, chips, fries, etc) that we could take with us through the park.  I saw in the photos that take out is not allowed.  So do we have to eat snacks in the restaurant now?  Do they still have a good variety of "snack" stuff?


----------



## FLOIR

Flamecraft Bar beer menu as of mid Dec 2017 -


----------



## FLOIR

Flamecraft Bar beer menu as of mid Feb 2018 -


----------



## serene56

Carts are not part of the all you can eat dining plan?


----------



## FLOIR

serene56 said:


> Carts are not part of the all you can eat dining plan?



Correct - they are not on the dining plan


----------



## FLOIR

some random Seven Seas event menus -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## LilyStar

Does anyone know if you buy one of their sampling lanyards if the portions are smaller? Is the same sized item you buy full price that you get? I noticed at the bottom of the sign it says something about the beers being available in sample size with the lanyard, so I assume those are smaller. But what about the food? I assume its the same size, but hey you never know!


----------



## Joanna71985

LilyStar said:


> Does anyone know if you buy one of their sampling lanyards if the portions are smaller? Is the same sized item you buy full price that you get? I noticed at the bottom of the sign it says something about the beers being available in sample size with the lanyard, so I assume those are smaller. But what about the food? I assume its the same size, but hey you never know!



Food is the same size regardless of if you use the lanyard, or buy it individually. The book lists the items that do not offer sample size (I believe all of those are located on the Bayside Pathway)


----------



## DMRick

Do all of the dining all day places open at lunch time? Anything that would be suitable for breakfast? Thanks.


----------



## FLOIR

DMRick said:


> Do all of the dining all day places open at lunch time? Anything that would be suitable for breakfast? Thanks.



One of the places always offers breakfast. Last time I saw it was at Sea Fire but sometimes it seems Voyagers also has it. It is more of a continental breakfast with pastries and cereal and fruit. I don't remember if they opened at park open or shortly after but they were open earlier in the morning than the other places.


----------



## kstgelais4

I have a couple questions about all day dining. Do the kids not get a dessert or whatever with theirs? It looks like most of the kids meals don’t include fruit or dessert. Also, is ice cream (think Shamu bar) ever an option as a side?


----------



## FLOIR

kstgelais4 said:


> I have a couple questions about all day dining. Do the kids not get a dessert or whatever with theirs? It looks like most of the kids meals don’t include fruit or dessert. Also, is ice cream (think Shamu bar) ever an option as a side?



The kids all day dining includes a kids meal and 1 side OR 1 dessert, so it is the same as the adult version. The difference is that the drink is already included in the kids meal itself.

I do not recall anyplace that has ice cream as a side.


----------



## DMRick

Definitely worth it for us. We did get a discount but even without it, is a bargain! 
Had a muffin/hot choc/fruit for breakfast. Didn’t look at prices but I’m sure at least $12.
Rib dinner with fries/coleslaw on side, about $25 plus tax! And the day is young!


----------



## serene56

kstgelais4 said:


> I have a couple questions about all day dining. Do the kids not get a dessert or whatever with theirs? It looks like most of the kids meals don’t include fruit or dessert. Also, is ice cream (think Shamu bar) ever an option as a side?




Shamu Bar is not part of the dining plan


----------



## djc9699

I have a question about all day dining - We are going with 3 'adults' and a 2 year old. I know we can't share with each other, but if we all buy the dining deal, can we share with the 2 year old r would we need to buy a meal for her each time? Same question for Busch Gardens.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

djc9699 said:


> I have a question about all day dining - We are going with 3 'adults' and a 2 year old. I know we can't share with each other, but if we all buy the dining deal, can we share with the 2 year old r would we need to buy a meal for her each time? Same question for Busch Gardens.



SeaWorld notes their child all-day dining plan is for ages 3-9.  Pretty sure it would be safe to say that the 2 year old could share off the adult plates.


----------



## FLOIR

Some random Electric Ocean hut menus from June 2018


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## serene56

FLOIR said:


> View attachment 328206




anything from above part of their dining plan?


----------



## serene56

I sent an email to Aquatica asking about the menu.   Why is it so hard to include prices?   Anyways  this is what they sent me.   Waterstone Grill,   Banana Beach Buffet and MAngo Market is part of the all day dining deal

Waterstone Grill

Falafel with Pita

Ham & Turkey wrap

Mediterranean wrap

Black & Blue Burger

Bacon Burger

Veggie Burger

Chicken Tenders

Hot Dogs

Side Salad

Chicken Salad

Assorted Desserts


Children’s Meals

Hot Dog or Chicken Tenders



Banana Beach Buffett

BBQ Chicken

Pulled Pork

Italian Sausage

Specialty wraps

Assorted salads

Seasonal fruit

Assorted desserts


Children’s Meals

Mac & Cheese or Kid’s Chicken



Mango Market

Chicken Tenders

French Fries

Rice and bean bowls w/ Chicken, steak, or pork

Pulled pork sandwich

Hot dog

Kids chicken tender meal

Buffalo chicken French fry plate

Beef empanada

Pizza empanada

Fruit cups

Whole apples

Whole bananas

Chocolate cake

Cherry cheesecake

Veggie wrap

Ham sandwich

Turkey sandwich

Italian sandwich

Assorted chips

Chocolate chip cookies

Side salad

Chicken Caesar salad

Applesauce soft serve ice cream



Children’s Meals

Chicken Tenders or Turkey or Ham Sandwich


----------



## Future Horizons

Anyone know if they will be bringing back the Annual Dining plan sometime in the future? That was a highlight of 2017 for me, lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

Future Horizons said:


> Anyone know if they will be bringing back the Annual Dining plan sometime in the future? That was a highlight of 2017 for me, lol.



I wish, but I doubt it


----------



## thrllskr

Future Horizons said:


> Anyone know if they will be bringing back the Annual Dining plan sometime in the future? That was a highlight of 2017 for me, lol.



I asked Guest Services this question yesterday, and was told, "There are no plans to resume that service at this time."

There HAVE been some changes to the All Day Dining Plan, though, such as no longer excluding the Baby Back Ribs and Combo/Sampler Platters at Voyagers Smokehouse, and menu changes at various other restaurants. Over the last couple weeks, I have taken pictures of every menu in the park with the intention of posting them all here. Apparently, though, you need to have made at least 10 posts before you can post pictures, and I'm new here, so as soon as I've done that, I'll be back with a major update for this thread.


----------



## skylock

Looking forward to the current menus.


----------



## thrllskr

I've finally finished compiling, editing and resizing pictures of every menu at SeaWorld! Rather than add to this older and somewhat outdated thread, I've started a new one here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/seaworld-orlando-menus-with-prices-2018.3701480/


----------



## macraven

thrilskr
Thank you for sharing and putting in many hours of getting current menu pictures

If your thread gains more viewers, it could be a nice addition to do a temp sticky

In the meantime, I’ll check in and see how the viewing count increases


No, I have zero plans to unsticky Gina’s thread of the menus

She has kept that sticky current as much as possible
Gina centers her trips around SeaWorld and adds to the information frequently

She is devoted to Sw and Discovery Cove and has done an excellent job in providing information to all the readers

Other posters like FLOIR, contributes regularly also

Looking back through the thread you will see others also share their pictures and knowledge with us

Some readers do like to look back over the years and see how SW has changed and developed to what they offer now


----------



## FLOIR

Flamecraft Bar menus from Aug 2018 -

Draft beer (believe these are the same as posted on another thread) -



Cocktails -




Frozen drinks (don't think ever posted before) and Food Menu (also posted elsewhere) -


----------



## FLOIR

I just posted some Aquatica menus in the Aquatica sticky thread. Was not sure if they should go there or in this one, so macraven if you think they should be here you can move. Based on the thread titles I thought they might fit better over there but can see they might fit here also.


----------



## macraven

FLOIR said:


> I just posted some Aquatica menus in the Aquatica sticky thread. Was not sure if they should go there or in this one, so macraven if you think they should be here you can move. Based on the thread titles I thought they might fit better over there but can see they might fit here also.


_I’ll support what you feel is best!

I have no problem if you want to put them in both threads 

I appreciate all that you do for the readers _


----------



## FLOIR

Flame Craft bar menu as of Sep 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR

Waterway Bar menu, this is the bar at Infinity Falls, if you were in the building before it closed it is the bar right ahead of you as you enter the main doors -


----------



## FLOIR

Waterway Grille, this is the main restaurant at Infinity Falls -


----------



## FLOIR

Some random Beer Fest menus as of October 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## macraven

FLOIR

  for those menu updates!


----------



## FLOIR

Some random Christmas Huts menus as of November 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

Menu update Dec 2018 - Sea Fire grill has gone to an Asian menu


----------



## jsmla

FLOIR said:


> Menu update Dec 2018 - Sea Fire grill has gone to an Asian menu



Not happy!  Don't they already have Asian at Expedition Cafe?  I'm still annoyed about the loss of their Italian menu.  Not a big beef eater and the rest of SeaWorld's Asian is too sweet for me.


----------



## FLOIR

As far as I know they still have the Asian section at Expedition but I have not been over there for quite a while. Next time I am there I will see if I can wander over and get some shots of that menu now.


----------



## FLOIR

Expedition Café menu as of Dec 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR

The menus above are the ones that are to the left as you walk in the door. I also took pictures of the ones above each of the individual areas and was not going to post them because I figured they were the same, but when I started looking at them I noticed there are some differences. Those menus are immediately below.


----------



## FLOIR

Expedition Café menus (the ones above each of the individual serving areas) -


----------



## meohmy

May I ask what the circled stars on the Christmas Hut menus represent?
Thank you.


----------



## FLOIR

They sell sampler badges, and the circled stars show what is available with the sampler badge.

According to the website the 5 sampler badge is $25, so $5 an item

The 10 sampler badge is $40, so $4 an item.


----------



## meohmy

That is wonderful news, thank you!

I have purchased the sampler but thought it was just for small items. I could not get a menu so your posts are extremely appreciated.


----------



## macraven

_Totally agree 

FLOIR’s menu updates are awesome_


----------



## FLOIR

Menu update Dec 2018 - Mango Joe's has added pizza and changed around some sandwich selections -


----------



## FLOIR

Flame Craft bar menu as of Dec 2018 -


----------



## FLOIR

All Day Dining price as of Jan 2019 -


----------



## macraven

_Menus and prices listed on page 7 and up, are still current._

_FLOIR has been posting cost updates to help all those that are reading here._


_Many thanks for her continued contributions._

_And many thanks to Gina and all posters that help keep the information current on meals and prices._


----------



## halfpintpeggy

FLOIR said:


> Menu update Dec 2018 - Sea Fire grill has gone to an Asian menu
> 
> 
> View attachment 368786
> 
> 
> View attachment 368787



But what about the famous fajitas???


----------



## macraven

_Looking at that update of FLOIR’s post, the eatery went to Asian style foods_


----------



## halfpintpeggy

macraven said:


> _Looking at that update of FLOIR’s post, the eatery went to Asian style foods_


----------



## halfpintpeggy

jsmla said:


> Not happy!  Don't they already have Asian at Expedition Cafe?  I'm still annoyed about the loss of their Italian menu.  Not a big beef eater and the rest of SeaWorld's Asian is too sweet for me.



Agree! There are already Asian food options, but no other Mexican/Tex-Mex - is that correct? Hoping they'll change the menu back.
ETA: I think I'm going to send them an email about the menu change.


----------



## FLOIR

Next time I am at the park I will take a tour to see if I can find Tex-Mex or the fajitas anywhere. I can't think of where they might be, I did a tour probably shortly before Christmas and can't recall seeing any.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

FLOIR said:


> Next time I am at the park I will take a tour to see if I can find Tex-Mex or the fajitas anywhere. I can't think of where they might be, I did a tour probably shortly before Christmas and can't recall seeing any.



Thank you SO much @FLOIR !!!


----------



## Joanna71985

FLOIR said:


> Next time I am at the park I will take a tour to see if I can find Tex-Mex or the fajitas anywhere. I can't think of where they might be, I did a tour probably shortly before Christmas and can't recall seeing any.



there is nowhere at the moment (the fajitas were only in Seafire Grill)


----------



## macraven

_Joanna
Thank you for that update!_


----------



## skylock

I now want a frozen hot chocolate. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## FLOIR

Aquatica Banana Beach as of Jan 2019 -


----------



## SantiJB

Hi,

In relation to All Dining Sea World plan, could you please confirm me if unlimited beverages are included in the plan? If I only want a soda, is it necessary to wait one hour between soda and soda?

Is it compulsory to have the soda into the restaurant?? 

When we are going to visit Sea World, the closing time will be 9:30 pm, until what time we are going to use the plan? Near closing time of the park, do restaurants remain open??

Thank you!


----------



## FLOIR

I have heard various stories about your first question so I will leave that one alone, not sure if there are official policies or if it depends on the cashier you get.

You can take the soda with you as you walk the park. You can even take the food with you, I have seen some people (and done it myself) get a burger or something and take it into the stadium while waiting for the next show. May not work well for ribs but for a sandwich or a smaller snack it works great.

Most of the restaurants close 1 hour before the park closes, although some may close earlier if that side of the park closes earlier.


----------



## FLOIR

Waterstone Grill menu effective Jan 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Waterstone Grill menu effective Jan 2019 -


----------



## halfpintpeggy

FLOIR said:


> Waterstone Grill menu effective Jan 2019 -
> 
> View attachment 380539
> 
> 
> View attachment 380540
> 
> 
> View attachment 380541



The Mediterranean salad sounds yum! Thanks @FLOIR


----------



## FLOIR

Seafire Grille menu as of Feb 2019 -

(Those of you who were fans of the fajita / Mexican / Tex Mex that Seafire used to be are going to be upset. The Asian menu that replaced that is gone already after just a few months, but they did not bring back the Mexican)


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## macraven

_Thank you for the heads up on the change 
Many will be sad the Mexican foods are not currently on any menus 

But much appreciated that we know in advance _


----------



## FLOIR

Some random 7 Seas menus from the 2019 event

First the sampling lanyards and prices -


----------



## FLOIR

And then we will get started on the food menus -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

And then some of the drink menus -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

The quality of these are not great but figured I would go ahead and post until I could take better ones, sometimes my skills as a photographer are severely lacking.

These are from one of the huts that are along the Bayside Pathway, think this is the Florida Market one -


----------



## FLOIR

A lot of the restaurants appear to have had some menu changes recently. They do not appear to be major changes (with the exception of Sea Fire) but a few items here and there. I will try and upload menus as I see them.  I will also try and not duplicate a menu that I recently uploaded and has had no changes, although no promises one or two will not slip through.


----------



## FLOIR

Voyagers menu as of Feb 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Expedition Café menu (only the Italian portion) as of Feb 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Manta Soft Serve menu as of Feb 2019 -


----------



## macraven

_FLOIR

You are a blessing to all of us!

So appreciate all your running around in the park and taking menu pictures to keep the readers updated 

And we are thrilled when others share menu pictures also 

You guide so many peeps with your postings 
It really helps as many of us need to be aware of what food is offered and the costs involved for the trip
_


----------



## FLOIR

Seaport Pizza menu as of Feb 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Cap'n Pete's menu as of Feb 2019 -


----------



## Disneyfan754321

FLOIR said:


> Cap'n Pete's menu as of Feb 2019 -
> 
> View attachment 382560
> 
> 
> View attachment 382561



Thankyou for all that you do, you are really going out of your way for strangers.
 does anyone ever question you why you are photographing menus? Lol


----------



## Disneyfan754321

FLOIR said:


> I have heard various stories about your first question so I will leave that one alone, not sure if there are official policies or if it depends on the cashier you get.
> 
> You can take the soda with you as you walk the park. You can even take the food with you, I have seen some people (and done it myself) get a burger or something and take it into the stadium while waiting for the next show. May not work well for ribs but for a sandwich or a smaller snack it works great.
> 
> Most of the restaurants close 1 hour before the park closes, although some may close earlier if that side of the park closes earlier.


With all you can dine...
I was told by others to bring some zip locks, when the kids ( or you) do not eat there fruit etc take it with you. We really dont want to ever sit in a restraunt and eat  do we have to?  I think I might pass on the kids pass they dont each much and i think it might be cheaper to get one 7$ kids meal to share  not sure yet what do y'all  think?


----------



## FLOIR

Disneyfan754321 said:


> does anyone ever question you why you are photographing menus?



I have seen some weird looks but I think most people are used to people taking photos of various things, even menus. For some of the menus that are lower to the ground I have even had people move over to give me a better view. Some of the strangest looks are when I walk into a place like Voyagers, walk through the line, take a picture, and then walk back out again without any food.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

FLOIR said:


> I have seen some weird looks but I think most people are used to people taking photos of various things, even menus. For some of the menus that are lower to the ground I have even had people move over to give me a better view. Some of the strangest looks are when I walk into a place like Voyagers, walk through the line, take a picture, and then walk back out again without any that's so funny.
> For us getting older sucks we have to take pics of  things to blow them up on our phone.
> All the same thanks
> 
> If anyone is looking for a affordable trip, seaworld is offering  kids go free for a week trip  2 adults 2 kids can go to seaworld for 700. Seaworld admission everyday you can add  all you can dine 40/20 each person  for the length of the trip and add aquatica for 20$ length of the trip as well.
> The hotels were not bad  Fairfield  by Marriott. I could up grade for 71. To a suite at laquinta.
> A all inclusive trip for 4 under 1000. Not bad


----------



## Nikkilisle

Hi does sharks have a lunch menu does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## FLOIR

There is not one that I have seen, it is just one menu for all day


----------



## skylock

I have a file of all the current menus for the all day dining plan.

If you are interested in a copy, PM me your email address.

I will get it sent out to you as soon as possible.

Please remember they can change menus at any time.


----------



## Portofinogirl23

Thank you very much for all the updated menus, very helpful for our upcoming trip. I have lots of appreciation to everyone who makes the effort to help us all.


----------



## FLOIR

Yummy Yummy Nom Nom menu as of March 2019 (one of the new Sesame area places) -


----------



## FLOIR

ABC Eats menu as of March 2019 (one of the new Sesame area places) -


----------



## FLOIR

The drink place inside the new Sesame area menu as of March 2019 (did not catch the name) -


----------



## FLOIR

Flame Craft bar menu as of March 2019 -


----------



## wendlle

FLOIR said:


> Yummy Yummy Nom Nom menu as of March 2019 (one of the new Sesame area places) -
> 
> 
> View attachment 391246
> 
> View attachment 391247



OMG, YES. Grilled Cheese is my fav <3


----------



## FLOIR

Some of the Seven Seas menus from huts along the Bayside Pathway -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## dez1978

skylock said:


> I have a file of all the current menus for the all day dining plan.
> 
> If you are interested in a copy, PM me your email address.
> 
> I will get it sent out to you as soon as possible.
> 
> Please remember they can change menus at any time.


I would love to have a copy before I buy tickets. But Idk how to pm here lol. 1st day on this board


----------



## skylock

dez1978 said:


> I would love to have a copy before I buy tickets. But Idk how to pm here lol. 1st day on this board



You need a few more post to be able to send or receive a private message.


----------



## FLOIR

Sharks Underwater Grill menu as of May 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Some random Electric Ocean (Summer 2019) menus -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## chicagoshannon

I'd love to see an IRL photo of the foot long french fries.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for those updates FLOIR !_


----------



## Lionqueen05

Hi, I'm planning on going to Orlando in Oct and would like to know if buying the dinning plan online was the best option? Is it more expensive in the park or can you buy it at the park?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

If you get the plan with your ticket, you can get deals online.  If you already have tickets it is the same price online or at the gate I believe.  $39.99 plus tax.  The VisitOrlando website has a deal now, for $29.99 plus tax and an online coupon for an extra $3 off your order when you order them.  It is printed off voucher that you redeem at one of the participating restaurants the day you go.


----------



## Lionqueen05

MommyinHonduras said:


> If you get the plan with your ticket, you can get deals online.  If you already have tickets it is the same price online or at the gate I believe.  $39.99 plus tax.  The VisitOrlando website has a deal now, for $29.99 plus tax and an online coupon for an extra $3 off your order when you order them.  It is printed off voucher that you redeem at one of the participating restaurants the day you go.



Awesome, thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Lionqueen05

Is the extra $3 off automatic or is it a code?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Lionqueen05 said:


> Is the extra $3 off automatic or is it a code?


 Code is save5. Says up for $5 in the details, it happens to show a $3 discount when applied to the all day dining.


----------



## Lionqueen05

Thank you, I just purchased them on the site and got a $4.50 discount with the code. I'm so excited.


----------



## FLOIR

Been a few months since I did an update of "normal" menus so thought I would update a few

Mango Joe's menu as of July 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Spice Mill menu as of Jul 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Voyagers menu as of Jul 2019 -


----------



## macraven

Thank you for the updates FLOIR !


----------



## FLOIR

All Day Dining Deal as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Sea Fire menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Flame Craft Bar beer menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Café de Mar menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Voyagers Snacks menu as of Aug 2019 (this is the window to the left of the main Voyagers entrance) -


----------



## macraven

FLOIR


----------



## FLOIR

Voyagers menu as of Aug 2019 (same as in July but adding the kids menu and wanted to keep them together) -


----------



## FLOIR

Nathan's Hot Dogs menu as of Aug 2019 (this is located on the other side of Voyagers from the main entrance, right across the path from the pearl shop)  -


----------



## FLOIR

Spice Mill menu as of Aug 2019 (same as the July menu above but adding the kids menu) -


----------



## FLOIR

Sharks Underwater Grill menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Lakeside Panini menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Waterway Grill menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Sea Harbor Soft Serve menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Pretzel Kitchen menu as of Aug 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

ABC Eats menu as of Aug 2019 (one of the Sesame Street locations) -


----------



## macraven

FLOIR

We all appreciate you!

It’s a lot of hard work to keep the menus current and all the readers thank you !

You help so many with keeping us informed

Food is a priority for some of us .....lol


----------



## halfpintpeggy

FLOIR said:


> Waterway Grill menu as of Aug 2019 -
> 
> View attachment 427729


That Mojo chicken & slow roasted pork sound delish!


----------



## FLOIR

Some random Craft Beer 2019 menus (many of the huts looked like they were being put up yet, probably had to come down for the storm, so I will try to make another trip later to get more of the menus) -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

Continuing with the random Beer Craft menus 2019 -


----------



## macraven

Thanks for keeping the info current !


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

Turkey Leg place menu as of Sep 2019 (sure it has an official name but not sure what it is, this is on the pathway leading across the lake to Shamu, right outside Seafire) -


----------



## FLOIR

Waterway Bar menu as of Sep 2019 (this is the bar right as you walk in from Infinity Falls, super unhappy with this picture but it was the best I could get, the bar area is fairly cramped and they stay busy, including it until I can get a better one and it does give you an idea of what is there) -


----------



## macraven

Its still a valid picture.
People can see the names of all the beers.


----------



## inspiration100

So can you get the rib sampler at voyagers with the all you can dine or not?  Seems old pictures show it as not an option but no restriction now?


----------



## btandsherri

inspiration100 said:


> So can you get the rib sampler at voyagers with the all you can dine or not?  Seems old pictures show it as not an option but no restriction now?



The rib sampler is an option for the all day dining.


----------



## FLOIR

Spook hut menu as of Sep 2019 (this hut is just outside Bayside, closest to the new roller coaster side) -


----------



## elaine amj

FLOIR said:


> Nathan's Hot Dogs menu as of Aug 2019 (this is located on the other side of Voyagers from the main entrance, right across the path from the pearl shop)  -
> 
> View attachment 427724



Since Nathan's is part of the All Day Dine, does this mean we can get a shamu bar/ice cream cone/ice cream cookie sandwich as a side here?


----------



## macraven

Great question 
Hope someone can help with an answer


----------



## FLOIR

elaine amj said:


> Since Nathan's is part of the All Day Dine, does this mean we can get a shamu bar/ice cream cone/ice cream cookie sandwich as a side here?



I asked today when I was there - the only side is the chips and they do not have any dessert.


----------



## FLOIR

Flame Craft Bar beer menu as of Nov 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Flame Craft Bar food menu as of Nov 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Expedition Cafe menus as of Nov 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

Expedition Cafe menus as of Nov 2019 Part 2 -


----------



## macraven

Many thanks FLOIR !


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Thank you @FLOIR, you’re the best! 
I’m curious if you know -
On the Expedition Cafe Asian menu, is the combo included for all day dining?


----------



## FLOIR

Cap'n Pete's menu as of November 2019 (they have gone from tots to waffle fries) -


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Waffle fries sound like an improvement to me!


----------



## FLOIR

Some random Christmas 2019 hut menus (I believe I got most of them, I do not have any from the Bayside pathway, I will try to get some of those later)


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

For those of you who are curious abut the math - 

The 10 item sampling lanyard works out to $4.20 an item
The 5 item sampling lanyard works out to $5.40 an item

So unless you use the sampling lanyard to get soda / water it will be significantly cheaper to get the 10 item lanyard. Soda / water are cheaper to pay cash unless you are just using up a last punch of a lanyard.


----------



## macraven

This thread made the Dis Daily Updates today !

So nice to have the administrators acknowledge the thread that helps so many readers.
Having prices and meals pictures takes out the guess work for those planning a visit to Sea World

FLOIR 
You help so many readers with your postings of up to date menus 
Very much appreciate your photos of the menus and prices.


----------



## elaine amj

I agree - going on my first trip to Sea World and this was super helpful in helping me decide where I was to eat and plan out my day.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

FLOIR said:


> View attachment 454468
> 
> View attachment 454469


I am absolutely stealing the idea of Christmas nachos, my family will love them!


----------



## missnic

Are the sampling lanyards worth it?  What's the size difference in a sample size vs full? There are several things we would like to try, but not sure the sample lanyard is worth it for a tiny sample size when the full size would only be a few dollars more.


----------



## FLOIR

missnic said:


> Are the sampling lanyards worth it?  What's the size difference in a sample size vs full? There are several things we would like to try, but not sure the sample lanyard is worth it for a tiny sample size when the full size would only be a few dollars more.



I believe that the drinks are smaller. I have never noticed the food be any different size, so I believe those are the same size. There are some drinks that would have to be the same just based on the size of the container (thinking soda bottles or the hot chocolate mug).


----------



## FLOIR

Manta Soft Serve menu as of Dec 2019 -


----------



## FLOIR

2 of the Christmas hut menus from Bayside Pathway Dec 2019 (there are really hard to get since the pathway does not open until 5pm, which means it gets crowded quickly and the lighting is getting dim) -


----------



## FLOIR

Time for the 2020 7 Seas menus from the various huts, not promising this is all of them but I think I got the vast majority of them.

New this year - it does not look like they will be using the Bayside Pathway for any of the huts, so all the huts seem to be around the main park walkway.

There is also a new area built next to Wild Arctic that has 2 huts, this used to be just grass and now it is paved, to give you a reference the Wild Arctic ride is to the right in this picture, and Sesame Land is to the left, Shamu Stadium is behind where I was standing -


----------



## FLOIR

Starting off with general information -


----------



## FLOIR

And then moving on to the food menus -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR

And moving to the drinks menus -


----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## FLOIR




----------



## Mishka66

Hello!  This is great information for the menus!  Does anyone know on the all day dining plus draft beer and wine.  What size draft beer is included? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## msfredna

FLOIR said:


> View attachment 454484
> 
> 
> View attachment 454485




I know these are from last year but just using them for an example. I'm thinking the items with a red start are items you can get with the sampling lanyard. Is this correct? Are the sizes of the food items the same with the lanyard as paying cash?

Next question- Can you get the drink refills (like the .99 Hot Chocolate refill) in any Seaworld cup or are these refills in a certain cup?


----------



## Leleluvsdis

Anyone been recently that can post pictures of updated menus? We're going in July - can't wait!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Leleluvsdis said:


> Anyone been recently that can post pictures of updated menus? We're going in July - can't wait!!



We arrive on Saturday.  I will try to get as many pics as possible.  Mango Joe's has been rebranded as Altitude Burger and Spice Mill is now a Mediterranean restaurant, so I'm sure there's lots of changes.


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We arrive on Saturday.  I will try to get as many pics as possible.  Mango Joe's has been rebranded as Altitude Burger and Spice Mill is now a Mediterranean restaurant, so I'm sure there's lots of changes.


Hey Gina! I hope you guys are doing well and have a great trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! I hope you guys are doing well and have a great trip!



Thanks, my friend!  It's been a tough 2021....it makes us very grateful for this little getaway.  We really, really need it.  Hope you and the kids are also well!  Hopefully we will have a chance to say hello at the parks again soon!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We arrive on Saturday.  I will try to get as many pics as possible.  Mango Joe's has been rebranded as Altitude Burger and Spice Mill is now a Mediterranean restaurant, so I'm sure there's lots of changes.



Ooo, I hope I get a chance to see you!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Ooo, I hope I get a chance to see you!



I'll FB message you!  We plan to be there tomorrow afternoon, Monday the 19th and Friday the 23rd.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Waterway Grill Menus


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Glacier Bar menus


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Voyagers Smokehouse menus


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Seafire Grill menus


----------



## Briturner

Greetings, 

does anyone understand the refillable cup situation at SeaWorld?  My understanding is there are 2 types of refillable cups at SeaWorld, maybe one working with the restaurants, and the other with the vendors (though I could be wrong, which is why I ask).   Specifically, costs, can they be reused over multiple visits, and where they are accepted.

Looking above, water is $3.69 and soda $4.39 a serving, so a refillable cup could pay for itself quickly.

Thanks


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Briturner said:


> Greetings,
> 
> does anyone understand the refillable cup situation at SeaWorld?  My understanding is there are 2 types of refillable cups at SeaWorld, maybe one working with the restaurants, and the other with the vendors (though I could be wrong, which is why I ask).   Specifically, costs, can they be reused over multiple visits, and where they are accepted.
> 
> Looking above, water is $3.69 and soda $4.39 a serving, so a refillable cup could pay for itself quickly.
> 
> Thanks



Refillable cups can be used indefinitely.  

When you purchase a cup, at least some have the option of getting unlimited free refills on that first day of purchase.  

After that, virtually all of their refillable cups can be used on subsequent visits and you just pay the refill price (which is around $1.00 for pop/soda).   If you are a passmember, you should receive a discount on the refill price as well (discounts would vary depending on your level of pass).

We have refillable cups that we purchased YEARS ago, and they still allow us to purchase refills for them.  

You can also use your SW cup at Aquatica, Busch Gardens and Adventure Island for refills (or an Aquatica cup at SW, BG or AI, or a BG cup at SW, AQ and AI, etc.).


----------



## CAPSLOCK

What Gina said. 
Those $1 refills are fantastic!


----------



## Briturner

Greetings,

I was heading to Lowes to get something to fix my ice maker and saw I was driving past SeaWorld, so I stopped by to try to find out exact details.  Here is what they told me in the park (though I can not guarantee they knew all the details):

There are 2 types of cups available, a souvenir bottle sold at the shops, and a sipper cups sold at many carts.

Souvenir bottles run $20 to $25 dollars, depending on the design, and I think they do not include an initial drink (gift shops have the bottles, but do not have drinks there).
Sipper cups cost $16 if buying 1, $15 each for 2, and $13 each for 3 or more.
Special Animal Sippers are available for $10 more, but the park was sold out (I would have purchased the Penguin Sipper if they were available).

Once you have a cup (and cups can be brought back in to reuse on later trip), there are 2 refill options:

$1.29 per refill
$5.99 for all day refills
so if you plan 4 or less refills a day, go with the per refill price, 5 or more then the all day works better.

Also, I was told that the Sippers include the all day free refills for the date of purchase, but I forgot to confirm that.

note: Aquatica apparently has the same deal, but they do not advertise it, no signs anywhere that I could see.  I asked and the cashier told me they had cups under the register.


----------



## fdecker

No menus for 2022? Are the ribs and brisket at Voyager's Smokehouse that same as in 2021? Can anyone list a few prices for the 7 Seas tapas food? I assume it is the same as Epcot, very small plates and you have have have 2 or 3 to make a meal? I can't even find prices from last year. If you just had a sampling of 3 or 4 item prices that would be great. I assume you can buy them one at a time without having to buy an outrageously overpriced lanyard, right?


----------



## leiaorgana

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I’m not sure where else to ask - Does anyone have recent photos of the food at Dine With Orcs please? Especially the chicken. Thank you!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

leiaorgana said:


> Does anyone have recent photos of the food at Dine With Orcs please?


The desserts, 4/30/21.



You can ask for additional food, other entrees or sides; you aren't limited to the one plate. Or at least that was the case last year.


----------



## kateandy08096

Hi all! Anyone have any menu or pics of dine with orcas? Also do they offer a kid friendly menu? She is 6 and isn't eating fancy


----------



## vtchemes

Can anyone update menus with prices for 2022?  Trying to decide if the all-day eating is worth it or not.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

i hope someone can update the 2022 prices!

Post if you can as many will appreciate it


----------

